# Left behind !



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Found this in a fairly popular spot. 








Say Where and I'll get it back to you.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

On the bank of the river. Nice find!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> On the bank of the river. Nice find!


 You're in the ballpark  but please be a "little" more specific 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

garhtr said:


> You're in the ballpark  but please be a "little" more specific
> Good luck and good fishing !


That's the best I got.....Good job in trying to get it back to the rightful owner....When I find lures they're always rusty and junk...You found some good ones...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I hope they get back to the rightful owner…lord knows that garhtr doesn't know how to use them on a fly rod…


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

9Left said:


> garhtr doesn't know how to use them


 That's the sad part-- if those lures don't find their way home they'll never see the water 
Probably should have left them on the river for some spinning guy to wander along.
Why can't I find a big box of flys ? 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> That's the sad part-- if those lures don't find their way home they'll never see the water
> Probably should have left them on the river for some spinning guy to wander along.
> Why can't I find a big box of flys ?
> Good luck and good fishing !


Little mia.i river. South


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Little mia.i river. South


Lmr south is a Big Area  Which side ???
Good guess though.

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Lmr south is a Big Area  Which side ???
> Good guess though.
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !


West


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> West


 Must be yours  but why were you trespassing in my spot's, you sure don't see me up north traipsing around catching your fish. 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Must be yours  but why were you trespassing in my spot's, you sure don't see me up north traipsing around catching your fish.
> Good luck and good fishing


I HAD PERMISSION FROM THE FARMERS WIFE


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

What's the odds of the person being on here? I would have left it


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> I would have left it


Good call-- unfortunately it would be in the Mississippi river or Gulf of Mexico by now, river was coming up pretty fast !
Maybe I'll take it back and toss it on the bank amongst the rest of the trash.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Good call-- unfortunately it would be in the Mississippi river or Gulf of Mexico by now, river was coming up pretty fast !
> Maybe I'll take it back and toss it on the bank amongst the rest of the trash.
> Good luck and good fishing


West little Miami!!!!!!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

^^^^
Nobody claimed it-- you want it ???


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol. No thanks. I have way to many lurs as it is


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> ^^^^
> Nobody claimed it-- you want it ???


Lol


----------

